# Pressemeldung: „Hegetag“  in Berlin und Brandenburg"



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2006)

*DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.*

PRESSEMITTEILUNG 
Nr. 4 / 2006 

Berlin, 6. Februar 2006

*Traditioneller „Hegetag“ an den DAV-Gewässern in Berlin und Brandenburg*

Der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg des DAV hat seine Mitglieder am 11. Februar 2006 zum „Hegetag“ aufgerufen.

Dabei werden die rd. 1.000 Gewässer einer Kur unterzogen, damit sie in der kommenden Saison fit sind, um den zahllosen Naturliebhabern ein ökologisch intaktes und gepflegtes Gesicht zu zeigen.

Brandenburgs Ministerpräsident Matthias Platzeck lobte die Aktion als „saubere ehrenamtliche Arbeit“.

Natürlich pflegen die Anglerinnen und Angler auch an vielen weiteren Wochenenden und in allen übrigen Bundesländern die Natur und hegen mit viel ehrenamtlichem Engagement die Fischbestände.

Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

Hier geths zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

